# Marriott 2016 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!* 

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Type (Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2015 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!).
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/16, and any changes throughout the year.*

*MF Related info:*

The *2015 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts are usually posted to my-vacationclub.com within a few weeks of the MF invoices being sent out, and are available for review to anyone with an account.  Sign in, click on "Browse For Resorts," then click through to the individual resort pages, then scroll down midway and click the "Owners" tab.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club*_

*MF's/*$125.62 per Beneficial Interest (BI = 250 pts) = $0.50248 per point - Post #5 and Post #7 and Post #44

*Club Dues Fee* (from Post #6 in the MVC Trust Proposed 2016 Maintenance Fee thread)
$185 Owners and Select Members
$225 Executive and Presidential Members
$250 Chairman's Club Members
_*Asia Pacific Points*_

_*Additional Specific Fees*_

*International Owner Service Fee* $34.50 EY and $17.25 EOY - Post #4
*VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners* Assessed on Club Dues Fee on Chairman's Club Members - Post #21

_*MVC Weeks*_

_*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._

*Aruba Ocean Club* 1BR and 2BR - Post #30
*Aruba Surf Club* 2BR - Post #10 and 3BR - Post #14
*Barony Beach Club* Post #37
*BeachPlace Towers* Gold - Post #48
*Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge* Post #36
*Custom House* Post #9
*Cypress Harbour* Sport - Post #35
*Desert Springs Villas I* Post #18
*Desert Springs Villas II* Post #17
*Fairway Villas* Post #11
*Frenchmans Cove* 2BR Plat - Post #2 and 2BR Gold - Post #58
*Grand Chateau* 2BR EY - Post #4 and 2BR EOY - Post #22 and 1BR, 2BR and 3BR - Post #26
*Grande Ocean* Post #31
*Grande Vista* 3BR Plat and 2BR Plat - Post #32 and 2BR Gold - Post #33 and 3BR Plat - Post #41 and 3BR Gold - Post #42
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Plat and 2BR Gold - Post #3 and 2BR Plat - Post #43
*Harbour Point* Post #12
*Imperial Palms* 3BR Special - Post #29
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR EOY - Post #4 and 2BR EOY - Post #6 and 2BR EY - Post #19
*Lakeshore Reserve* 3BR Plat Plus - Post #57
*Manor Club* Post #40
*Marbella Beach Resort* Post #46
*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers* 3BR Fixed - Post #15 and 2BR Fixed - Post #47
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing* 2BR - Post #8 and 1BR EOY - Post #24
*Monarch* Post #34 and Crown Suite - Post #60
*MountainSide* 2BR Silver - Post #54
*Newport Coast Villas* 2BR Plat - Post #16
*Ocean Pointe* 2BR Plat and 2BR Silver and 3BR Silver - Post #49
*Oceana Palms* Gold - Post #59
*Phuket Beach Club* Post #45
*Playa Andaluza* 3BR Gold - Post #55
*Royal Palms* Post #38
*Shadow Ridge Villages* EY - Post #28 and EOY - Post #29
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 2BR - Post #23
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #39
*SurfWatch* 3BR and 2BR - Post #25
*Timber Lodge* 2BR PlatSki - Post #20
*Village d'Ile-de-France* 2BR Gold - Post #51 and 2BR Silver - Post #56
*Waiohai Beach Club* Post #13
*Willow Ridge Lodge* EOY 2BR - Post #27


----------



## jimf41

*Frenchmans Cove 2016*

*MFC 2b Platinum*
Operating Fee...................$1559.82
Replacement Reserve............345.72
Developer Subsidy................(164.28)
Special Assessment..............none
Addt'l MF revenue.................(13.83)
TOTAL..............................$1727.43
Increase.........................................$89.79  5.4%

Property Taxes (billed separately)
PP week 7..........................$168.84
reg plat week.......................151.96


----------



## dioxide45

HTML:
	

 <pre>
                                Gold          Platinum/Platinum Plus

Property Tax Fee:             $148.50               $177.24
Replacement Reserve:          $300.00               $300.00
Operating Fee:                $804.51               $804.51
Total:                      $1,252.01             $1,281.75
Increase                      7.70%                 7.01%

2015 Total:                 $1,163.45             $1,197.79

</pre>




NJMOM2 said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> <pre>
> Gold          Platinum/Platinum Plus
> 
> Property Tax Fee:             $148.50               $177.24
> Replacement Reserve:          $300.00               $300.00
> Operating Fee:                $804.51               $804.51
> Total:                      $1,252.01             $1,281.75
> Increase                      7.70%                 7.01%
> 
> 2015 Total:                 $1,163.45             $1,197.79
> 
> </pre>



Not that the amount is material, but the total for the Gold Harbour Lake is $1,25*3*.01. The percentage increase is correct.


----------



## Kokolea

*KoOlina & Grand Chateau*

*▼Ko Olina 2BR Platinum EOY	*
- International Service Fee.....$17.25
- Property Tax Fee.....$90.15	
- Replacement Reserve.....$129.17	
- Operating Fee.....$799.23	
- TOTAL.....$1,035.80	
- Increase of $42.62 (4.29%UP)

*▼Grand Chateau 2BR Platinum EY	*
- International Service Fee.....$34.50
- Property Tax Fee.....none
- Replacement Reserve.....$300.89	
- Operating Fee.....$869.09	
- TOTAL.....$1,204.48
- Increase of $21.86 (1.85%UP)

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s461/sh/0f1e46ed-14a7-4225-9bfb-88ed08d921a9/bbcb0b88e051b19beb3e34f1b1c02ef0


----------



## GreenTea

For 1500 DC points, 6 BI:
 938.72	  	  
Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
2016 Property Tax Fee	2015-12-01	 9.06
2016 Club Dues	2015-12-01	 185.00
2016 Operating Fee	2015-12-01	 744.66


----------



## jpc763

Kokolea said:


> *▼Ko Olina 2BR Platinum EOY	*
> - International Service Fee.....$17.25
> - Property Tax Fee.....$90.15
> - Replacement Reserve.....$129.17
> - Operating Fee.....$799.23
> - TOTAL.....$1,035.80
> - Increase of $42.62 (4.29%UP)



NOTE: US Residence don't pay the $17.25 International Service Fee so my total is $1018.55 which is up 4.37%.


----------



## jeepie

*Just over 50 cents for 2016*



GreenTea said:


> For 1500 DC points, 6 BI:
> 938.72
> Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
> 2016 Property Tax Fee	2015-12-01	 9.06
> 2016 Club Dues	2015-12-01	 185.00
> 2016 Operating Fee	2015-12-01	 744.66


Backing out the fixed Club Dues, it looks like the Maintenance Fees are $.50248 per DC point.


----------



## jtp1947

*Maui Ocean Club Original*

2 bedroom oceanfront: $2108.94

Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
2016 Reserve AOAO	2016-01-08.........	        122.16
2016 Replacement Reserve	2016-01-08........	 213.64
2016 Property Tax Fee	2016-01-08.......	 266.96
2016 Operating AOAO	2016-01-08........	         693.72
2016 Operating Fee	2016-01-08........	         812.46

Total 2015 Maintenance Fees=$2031.56, just under 4% increase
Total 2014 Maintenance Fees=$1972


----------



## jtp1947

*Marriott's Custom House*

Total 2016 Maintenance Fees.....1657.77


2016 Replacement Reserve	2016-01-12......	 347.90
2016 Operating Fee	2016-01-12......	 1309.87

Total 2015 Maintenance Fees........$1550.20, increase of just over 6.5%
Total 2014 Maintenance Fees........$1,678.24 which included a special assessment fee of $300


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

*Marriott's Aruba Surf Club (2BR)*

Marriott's Aruba Surf Club (2BR)

2016 Utilities Fee....................$307.92
2016 Replacement Reserve......$447.86
2016 Operating Fee................$992.60

2016 Total Maintenance Fee    $1748.38

2015 MF: $1673.10
2016 MF: $1748.38
% increase: 4.5%


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

*Marriott's Fairway Villas*

Marriott's Fairway Villas

2016 Property Tax Fee............$109.71
2016 Replacement Reserve.....$269.60
2016 Operating Fee................$922.21

2016 Total Maintenance Fee    $1301.52

2015 MF: $1235.31
2016 MF: $1301.52
% increase: 5.36%


----------



## mash84121

*Marriott's Harbour Point*

Marriott's Harbour Point
2BR Week 9

2016 Property Tax Fee............$69.04
2016 Replacement Reserve.....$354.09
2016 Operating Fee................$820.87

2016 Total Maintenance Fee $1244.00

2015 MF: $1158.99
2016 MF: $1244.00
% increase: 7.33%


----------



## maph

*Waiohai Beach Club*

Annual 2 Bedroom

2016 Reserve AOAO................$134.20
2016 Property Tax Fee ...........$188.84
2016 Replacement Reserve......$225.24
2016 Operating AOAO.............$412.04
2016 Operating Fee................$979.04

2016 Total Maintenance Fee $1939.36

2015 MF: $1868.07
% increase: 3.82%


----------



## m61376

Aruba SC 3 BR: *$2354.72 * 

2016 Utilities 	   -	        430.87
2016 Replacement Reserve - 610.66
2016 Operating Fee 	-	1313.19

2015 was $2249.07, so like the 2BR's there was a 4.5% increase

Interestingly, the operating fee went down a little (from $1330.61) but utilities and reserve fees went up (from 353.96 and 547.81, respectively, and there was a 16.60 "ground tax" last year.


----------



## GregT

*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Villas 3BR OF (Fixed Week)*

2016 Operating AOAO	2016-01-08..................	 $ 932.57
2016 Reserve AOAO	2016-01-08.......................	   164.35
2016 Property Tax Fee	2016-01-08....................	 358.92
2016 Operating Fee	2016-01-08.....................	 1,092.35
2016 Replacement Reserve	2016-01-08.............	 287.23
Total .........................................................  $2,835.42

Total increase is 3.8% - most increases are modest, with Replacement Reserve being a larger %



> *Maui Ocean Club Lahaina Towers 3BR OF (Fixed Week)*
> 
> 2015 AOAO Operating Assessment	2015-01-09......	911.88
> 2015 AOAO Reserve Assessment	2015-01-09.........	154.86
> 2015 Property Tax Fee	2015-01-09.......................	343.92
> 2015 Operating Fee	2015-01-09.........................	1070.92
> 2015 Reserve Fee	2015-01-09.............................	249.76
> Total Charges................................................	 	$2731.34



Best,

Greg


----------



## tsciii

*Marriott's Newport Coast Villas 2BR - Platinum*

2016 Master Reserve Assessment 	 	 58.82
2016 Condo Reserve 	 	                 74.15
2016 Master Operating Assessment 	 91.23
2016 Condo Operating 		                117.95
2016 Replacement Reserve 	        	238.58
2016 Operating Fee 	                	549.10 

*Grand Total                                     $1,129.83*

_{ETA from deleted duplicate post}_ *Forgot to Mention California Property Taxes of $91.78 -- in addition to the MF*


----------



## klpca

*Desert Springs Villas II - 2 bedroom lockoff*

2016 Master Reserve Assessment..........34.98
2016 Master Operating Assessment........60.18
2016 Replacement Reserve..................412.10
2016 Operating Fee............................733.71
Total............................................*1,240.97*

2015 total.....................................*1,187.08*

Increase...........................................*$53.89 (+4.54%)*


----------



## VacationForever

Desert Springs Villa I - 2 BR Lockoff

2016 Master Reserve Assessment.......$34.98  
2016 Master Operating Assessment....$60.18  
2016 Replacement Reserve..............$493.27  
2016 Operating Fee........................$833.04

2016 Total:..................................$1421.47

2015 Total:..................................$1326.87

Increase of.....................................$94.60 (+7.13%)

Billed separately: 2016 Property tax:...$94.10
Billed separately: 2015 Property tax:.$114.86


----------



## Helios

moto x said:


> I haven't received my MF yet, but already rented my 2016 week :whoopie:.  Any idea how to estimate the yearly MF?



Just got them:

MKO 2RLO OV Annual

2016 Property Tax Fee          2016-01-15........180.29  
2016 Replacement Reserve   2016-01-15........258.33  
2016 Operating Fee              2016-01-15......1598.45 
                                                                  2037.07


----------



## tahoe

Timber Lodge Platinum Ski 2BR


2016:
Condo Operating...........$211.02
Condo Reserve..............$51.95
Operating Fee.............$627.46
Replacement Reserve.......$302.44
Total....................$1192.87

2015.....................$1141.14
2016.....................$1192.97
increase.................... 4.5%


----------



## bazzap

Club Dues for European owners

Amount to Pay $276.84	  
Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	         Amount Due
2016         Spanish VAT	2015-12-10	 26.84
2016         Club Dues	        2015-12-10	 250.00
Increase $38.75 = 16.28% !


----------



## bazzap

Marriott's Grand Chateau Every Other Year 2 Bed Lock Off

Amount to Pay	 $602.25	  	

Fiscal Year Description	                Due Date	         Amount Due
2016         International Service Fee	2016-01-15	 17.25
2016         Replacement Reserve	        2016-01-15	 150.45
2016         Operating Fee	                2016-01-15	 434.55
Increase             $ 10.93 = 1.85%


----------



## bazzap

Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club 2 Bed External Garden View

Amount to Pay	 $1853.60	  	  
Fiscal Year Description	                Due Date	Amount Due
2016         Property Tax Fee	        2016-01-19	 14.92
2016         International Service Fee	2016-01-19	 34.50
2016         Replacement Reserve	        2016-01-19	 385.29
2016.        Operating Fee	                2016-01-19	 1418.89
Increase $63.90 = 3.58%


----------



## pspercy

Nothing via mail or email yet but on website (turn off pop-up blocker);

    Resort Name/Unit Type                            *Maui Ocean Club,* original bldng, EOY 1BR
    Operating Fee                                         $369.30
    Replacement Reserve                               $97.11
    Property Taxes                                        $121.35
    2016 Reserve AOAO                                 $55.33
    2016 Operating AOAO                               $315.33
    TOTAL                                                    *$958.62*

    Increase/decrease over 2015 MF's              3.9%
*Due Date     2016-01-08 *

    Club dues $185   ($10 increase)
*Due Date     2015-12-10 *


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 3BR*

$1,034.01 Operating Fee
$270.22 Replacement Reserve
$97.03 Property Taxes

*$1,401.26 TOTAL*

$47.98 - Increase

_2015 Comparison_
$1,010.47 - Operating Fee
$252.80 - Replacement Reserve
$90.01 - Property Taxes

********************

*SurfWatch 2BR*

$889.82 Operating Fee
$232.54 Replacement Reserve
$83.50 Property Taxes

*$1,205.86 TOTAL*

$41.31 - Increase

_2015 Comparison_
$869.54 - Operating Fee
$217.55 - Replacement Reserve
$77.46 - Property Taxes


----------



## Xpat

*Grand Chateau*

Grand Chateau 2016 budget

1BR
OpEx: 637.22 (2015: 626.57)
Reserve: 193.43 (187.83)
Total: 830.65 (814.40) +2%

2BR
OpEx: 869.09 (857.48)
Reserve: 300.89 (290.64)
Total: 1169.98 (1148.12) +1.9%

3BR
OpEx: 1286.51 (1227.32)
Reserve: 494.32 (455.32)
Total: 1780.83 (1682.64) +5.8%

_*Moderator Note:*  Discussion items posted here have been moved to an ongoing GC MF's thread here._


----------



## krj9999

Willow Ridge EOY 2BR

Operating Fee $396.82
Property Tax Fee $12.56
Replacement Reserve $141.95
Total $551.33 (excluding ARDA contribution)

Up 7.6% from 2015.


----------



## SeaDoc

Marriott's Shadow Ridge
2015 Master Operating Fee 18.98
Master Reserve Fee 5.75
Replacement Reserve 253.64
Condo Reserve Fee 54.70
Condo Operating Fee 132.85
Operating Fee 795.01

TOTAL 2015 - 1261.00

3.25% increase

TOTAL 2016 - 1302.94	  

Fiscal Year Description	                  	Amount Due
2016 Master Reserve Assessment		 6.24
2016 Master Operating Assessment		 22.22
2016 Condo Reserve	                        	 61.79
2016 Condo Operating	                	 144.36
2016 Replacement Reserve	                	 271.14
2016 Operating Fee	                        	 797.19

Property Tax: $100.00

_[Quote deleted.]_

Shadow Ridge Villages...

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpc763

Shadow Ridge is posted for EY, but I will post EOY

*Marriott Shadow Ridge Villages - 2BR - EOY Gold Season*
2016 Master Reserve Assessment - $3.12
2016 Master Operating Assessment - $11.11
2016 Condo Reserve - $30.90
2016 Condo Operating $72.18
2016 Replacement Reserve - $135.57
2016 Operating Fee - $398.60
2016 Total - $651.48

2015 Total - $630.48
Increase of 3.33%

Property Tax billed separately

*Marriott Imperial Palms Villas - 3 BR - Special Season*

2016 Property Tax Fee - $175.86
2016 Replacement Reserve - $386.65
2016 Operating Fee - $872.28
2016 Total - $1434.79

2015 Total - $1338.74
Increase of 7.17%


----------



## Seaport104

*Marriott Aruba Ocean Club*

Marriott Aruba Ocean Club- 2BR

19.72     2016 Capital Recovery    
287.89   2016 Utilities	        
511.68   2016 Replacement Reserve
989.50   2016 Operating Fee
----------
 1808.79

Marriott Aruba Ocean Club- 1BR

 13.73    2016 Capital Recovery 
 204.75  2016 Utilities
 378.08  2016 Replacement Reserve
 754.79  2016 Operating Fee
---------
 1351.35


----------



## GreenTea

Grande Ocean

$1320.80	(last year was $1270)  	  
Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
2016 Property Tax Fee	2016-01-08	 123.50
2016 Replacement Reserve	2016-01-08	 309.28
2016 Operating Fee	2016-01-08	 888.02


----------



## Seaport104

*Grande Vista*

MGV 3BR Platinum Annual

2016 Club Dues  2016-01-05    42.78  
2016 Property Tax Fee  2016-01-05    235.06  
2016 Replacement Reserve  2016-01-05    378.63  
2016 Operating Fee  2016-01-05    947.96 

TOTAL:  1604.43 (last year was 1465.70, a 10% increase!!)

MGV 2BR Platinum Annual

2016 Club Dues  2016-01-05    42.78  
2016 Property Tax Fee  2016-01-05    206.53  
2016 Replacement Reserve  2016-01-05    286.96  
2016 Operating Fee  2016-01-05    718.48  

TOTAL:  1254.75 (last year was 1153.52, almost a 10% increase!!)


----------



## dioxide45

*Grande Vista 2BR Gold*

2016 Club Dues.................$42.78
2016 Property Tax Fee.........$176.53
2016 Replacement Reserve......$286.96
2016 Operating Fee............$718.48
*2016 Total..................$1,224.75*

2015 Total: $1,113.53 <-- 9.99% increase.


----------



## l0410z

*Monarch*

2016 
$824.78 - Operating Fee
$454.76 - Replacement Reserve
$106.22 - Property Taxes

$1,385.76 Total

2015 Comparison
$794.30 - Operating Fee
$304.75 - Replacement Reserve
$103.54 - Property Taxes

$1202.59 Total 

This is a $183.17 - Increase or 15.23 percent.

_[*Moderator Note:*  The Reserves component includes a $153 Special Assessment that will be levied during the four years spanning 2016-2019.  The OP's additional comments have been moved to this thread, and, additional SA-related information can be found in this thread.]_


----------



## gsh923

*Cypress Harbour (Sport Week)*

Cypress Harbour Sport Week

$1143.26

2016 Property Tax Fee $110.54
2016 Replacement Reserve $325.00
2016 Operating Fee $707.72

$1143.26 total due Jan 8, 2016


----------



## Xpat

*Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge*

Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge

2016 Property Tax $30.56 +7.6%
2016 Replacement Reserve	$315.88 +7.0%
2016 Operating Fee $884.26 +5.2%
Total: $1230.70 +5.7%


----------



## JIMinNC

*Marriott's Barony Beach Club, Hilton Head, SC*

*Barony Beach Club 2BR*

$    88.64 - 2016 Property Tax Fee  (+5.7%)
$  324.42 - 2016 Replacement Reserve (+1.4%)
$  818.94 - 2016 Operating Fee (+4.2%)

$1,232.00 - TOTAL  (+3.5%)

(2015 - $1,190)


----------



## Superchief

*Royal Palms*

2016 Operating Fee $765.38
2016 Reserve   $338.64
2016 Property Tax  141.09
Total 1245.11
5.2% increase
Red Week $/point= $.59

_[*Moderator Note:*  Questions have been moved to this thread in the Discussion forum.]_


----------



## drp392

*Marriott's Summit Watch*

Marriott's Summit Watch - 2B

2016 Property Tax Fee - 69.49
2016 Replacement Reserve - 383.71
2016 Operating Fee - 1069.79
2016 Total - 1522.99


----------



## drp392

*Manor Club at Ford's Colony*

Manor Club at Ford's Colony - 2B

2016 Property Tax Fee - 63.20
2016 Replacement Reserve	- 234.00
2016 Operating Fee - 963.80
2016 Total - 1261.00


----------



## kds4

Resort Name/Unit Type - MGV / 3BR / Platinum / DC Enrolled
Operating Fee - 947.96
Replacement Reserve - 378.63
Property Taxes - 235.06
Developer Subsidy - 0
Reservation System Charge - 38.78 
Special Assessment - 0 
TOTAL - $1,600.43

_*Moderator Note:*  Questions re "Reservation System Charge" moved to this thread in the discussion forum._


----------



## kds4

Resort Name/Unit Type - MGV / 3BR / Gold / Florida Club
Operating Fee - 947.96
Replacement Reserve - 378.63
Property Taxes - 178.58
Developer Subsidy - 0
Florida Club Fee - 42.78 
Special Assessment - 0 
TOTAL - $1,547.95


----------



## jmanrunner

Resort Name/Unit Type - MHZ / 2BR / Platinum
Operating Fee - 804.51
Replacement Reserve - 300.00
Property Taxes - 177.24
Developer Subsidy - 0
Special Assessment - 0 
TOTAL - $1,281.75


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

2016 MF for 3500 DC points = $1943


----------



## Xpat

*Marriott's Phuket Beach Club*

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club

2016 Maint Fees from Closing	2016-02-01	 31727.82
2016 Thai VAT Fee	2016-02-01	 2220.95

Total 33948.77 Thai Baht = approx $948

Up 4% in local currency, but down about 4.5% in dollars.


----------



## Xpat

*Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort*

Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort

2016 Maint Fees from Closing	2016-02-01	 903.89
2016 Spanish VAT	2016-02-01	 90.39

Total 994.28 euros = approx $1087

Up 5.2% in local currency, but down about 3.8% in dollars.


----------



## taffy19

*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Villas - 2BR OF (Fixed Week)*

2016 AOAO Operating Fee ..................                  $ 777.52
2016 AOAO Replacement Reserve          .......... 136.59
2016 Operating Fee                              .............................. 910.27 
2016 Property Tax Fee                          .......................... 299.10
2016 Replacement Reserve                   ................... 239.36

Total ...............................................                                              $2,362.84

This doesn't include the voluntary $10.00 ARDA-ROC contribution.


----------



## normab

*BeachPlace Towers*

Gold Season

Operating Fee  1069.07
Replacement Reserve 323.67
Property Taxes Gold Season 61.22
Surplus return  (11.96)

TOTAL 1442.00

Increase/decrease over 2015 MFs 5.5%


----------



## jimf41

*Ocean Pointe 2016 (MPB)*

*Ocean Pointe 2BR Plat *
Operating Fee..................$931.08
Replacement Reserve........ 324.89
Property Taxes................. 234.83
Florida Club fee................  42.78 
TOTAL............................*$1533.58*
2015 Total........................1462.23
Increase...........................    71.35  4.9%

*Ocean Pointe 2BR Silver *
Operating Fee..................$931.08
Replacement Reserve........ 324.89
Property Taxes................. 142.58
Florida Club fee................  42.78 
TOTAL............................*$1441.33*
2015 Total........................1374.37
Increase...........................    66.96  4.9%

*Ocean Pointe 3BR Silver*
Operating Fee..................$1120.19
Replacement Reserve........   390.86
Property Taxes.................   201.01
Florida Club fee................    42.78 
TOTAL............................*$1754.84*
2015 Total........................1674.37
Increase...........................   80.47  4.8%

You can figure out the other seasons by just substituting the appropriate tax bill and reserve fee. For 2br Plat 234,83, Gold 160.05, Silver 142.58. For 3br Plat 322.46, Gold 239.35, Silver 201.01 3b reserve fee is 390.86, 2br is 324.89


----------



## mamasnow

*correct MF*



jpl88 said:


> Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge
> 
> 2016 Property Tax $30.56
> 2016 Replacement Reserve	$315.88
> 2016 Operating Fee $884.26
> Total: $1230.70



Yes, this is the same bill we received. Have owned here since 2002 when the entire bill was $882. We never felt the MF was too high because we could always go there and the place was in beautiful shape, and we didn't have trouble getting our annual deeded week 13 until this year. Resale ads for this location put the MF over $1600, so I think people anticipated the bill would go higher. I think this location is either oversold or the newer systems of points (both types) and the fact that the location is in such excellent shape from annual upkeep (for which others can thank those of us who have been paying the replacement reserve for years) means this location is very popular for trading into etc and thus hard for us old timers to get our week.


----------



## Mum2LandM

*Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France*

Gold week for 2 BR

1110.16 euros (maintenance fee)
111.02 euros (France VAT)
1221.18 total euros


----------



## GreenTea

jmanrunner said:


> Resort Name/Unit Type - MHZ / 2BR / Platinum
> Operating Fee - 804.51
> Replacement Reserve - 300.00
> Property Taxes - 177.24
> Developer Subsidy - 0
> Special Assessment - 0
> TOTAL - $1,281.75


Can you spell out the propert name, please?   I have no idea which one this is the code for.


----------



## dioxide45

GreenTea said:


> Can you spell out the propert name, please?   I have no idea which one this is the code for.



MHZ=Harbour Lake


----------



## Colt Seavers

*Marriott Mountainside 2016*

2 BR Lockoff (Silver)

Operating Fee: $828.24
Property Tax: $68.25
Replacement Reserve: $345.38

Total: $1241.87

2015 was $797.77/$65.36/$324.30, Total of $1187.43

Increase of $54.44/4.6%.


----------



## Xpat

*Marriott's Playa Andaluza*

Marriott's Playa Andaluza

3 Bedroom - Gold season
1142.98 euros, up 1.5% over 2015 MFs
about $1237 at current exchange rate, not bad for a 3BR lock off


----------



## temiatwork

Mum2LandM said:


> [Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France]
> Gold week for 2 BR
> 
> 1110.16 euros (maintenance fee)
> 111.02 euros (France VAT)
> 1221.18 total euros



*Silver Week for 2 BR*

1110.16 euros (maintenance fee)
111.02 euros (France VAT)
1221.18 total euros


----------



## TravlinDuo

*Lakeshore Reserve 3BR Platinum Plus*

I didn't see a link for Lakeshore Reserve 2016 Maint Fees

Resort Name/Unit Type - MGK / 3BR / Platinum Plus
Operating Fee - 1643.08
Replacement Reserve - 341.91
Property Taxes - 248.54
Developer Subsidy - 0 (2016 is first year with NO Developer Subsidy given)
Special Assessment - 0
TOTAL - $2,233.53


----------



## TravlinDuo

*Frenchman's Cove 2BR Gold*

Frenchman's Cove / MFC / 2BR Gold

2016 Operating Fee - $1381.71
2016 Replacement Reserve - $345.72
2016 Developer Subsidy - $0 (first year with no Developer Subsidy given)

2014 (latest recd) Property Tax - $108.34 (2014 tax bill received in 2015)


----------



## mjkkb2

*Oceana Palms (gold)*

2015 Operating Fee 1,020.27
2015 Property Tax Fee 220.34
2015 Replacement Reserve 270.07
2015 total 1504.50 ( I know this doesn't add up, but the total is correct - from my bill paid), the other numbers are from the operating budget document from MVCI website.  I think the difference is due to the developer subsidy.

2016 Operating Fee 1,068.33
2016 Property Tax Fee 229.15
2016 Replacement Reserve 278.17
2016 total 1575.65

*4.7% increase*


----------



## bogey21

l0410z said:


> Monarch 3BR are twice the fee of the 2 BR.  *It is physically two units made into 1.*



Part right, part wrong.....the MFs are double those of the 2 bedroom units but the Crown Suite is not two units made into one.  It covers almost the entire top floor of one of the buildings; has its own layout; and is way bigger than two 2 bedroom units.

George


----------

